
Why Time’s Trump Cover Is a Subversive Work of Political Art - nafizh
http://forward.com/culture/356537/why-times-trump-cover-is-a-subversive-work-of-political-art/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
======
mkarliner
Brilliant deconstruction.

